

These Are the Best of Times - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/05/15/these-are-the-best-of-times/

======
edw519
He doesn't even mention why it's the best of times for developers.

With open source tools and cheap hardware, broadband, and hosting, the
barriers to entry asymptotically approach zero.

So now the key differentiator is what's between your ears and what's in your
heart. For a hacker, what could be better than that?

~~~
abarrera
Better than that? Success and fame? ;)

~~~
edw519
True.

I was always too introverted to make lots of friends, too small for sports,
too plain looking for girls to notice me, and never had much money or
connections. So I had to work my butt off for everything I ever got.

And finally, finally, finally the world has changed just enough so that people
like me have a _much easier_ time staking our claim in the world. Don't
forget, it hasn't been like this for very long.

For creative hard working people with something between their ears and not
much else, it truly is the best of times, no matter how much fame and success
you achieve. That's the point I was trying to make.

~~~
xlnt
too plain looking for _the wrong_ girls to notice you.

------
josefresco
Good times online indeed, but if you're one of the many Americans caught up in
the housing-boom-bust none of that matters when trying to pay your mortgage.
Is there a web app that will lower my mortgage payments? Or maybe someone on
Twitter that can sell my first home? I keed I keed.

